# tanning deer cape



## nuhunter (Jul 16, 2011)

Im new to the art of taxidermy and was wondering if there are any local tanneries that I can send my first hide to? Im in Madison heights, Detroit Metro area. Thanks for any suggestions you may have.


----------



## tuckersdad (Oct 30, 2010)

K and K tannery
www.*kandktannery*.net


----------

